
Facebook restored the cross-posted tweets that were removed from users’ profiles - TamoC
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/29/facebook-has-restored-the-cross-posted-tweets-that-were-removed-from-users-profiles/
======
egfx
It's retroactive. You still can't cross-post. You can use
[http://2FB.me](http://2FB.me) to cross-post between Twitter and Facebook.

